
Get Ready for Your Digital Model - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/get-ready-for-your-digital-model-1447351480?mod=e2fb
======
SanderMak
Just finished reading Pedro Domingos' book The Master Algorithm, which also
features these ideas. I was way more fascinated by his so-called 'data unions'
also mentioned in this book: companies empowering individuals to take charge
of their digital footprint. Taking on the data-collecting walled gardens that
are currently rising up. Much like labor unions represent workers that suffer
from a power imbalance, only for the digital native. Lots of food for thought.

------
spydum
Can you imagine? An automated echo chamber built just for yourself? How
terrifying.

------
jfdi
Anyone know of any companies working this as a primary/singular focus?

------
felipebueno
=/ "To Read the Full Story, Subscribe or Sign In"

~~~
pkaye
Click on the "web" link above.

